# saskianum / wentworthianum



## dodidoki (Oct 31, 2011)

I found a nice pic about a saskianum. As I see it more and more, it reminds me a wentworthianum. Maybe are they the same specie?
here is a link:
http://www.swissorchid.com/index/or...36312C773102D812A2B48A678ADEE4886366F2746D683


----------



## valenzino (Oct 31, 2011)

Very different from wentworthianum,similar to violascens,with different colour...
I will name them 
P.violascens var. bouganvilleanum and 
P.violascens var.saskianum


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 1, 2011)

valenzino said:


> Very different from wentworthianum,similar to violascens,with different colour...
> I will name them
> P.violascens var. bouganvilleanum and
> P.violascens var.saskianum



That's right, but if you have a look at the link (saskianum) you can see that this flower very similar to wentworthianum instead of bougain or violascens.


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 1, 2011)

dodidoki said:


> That's right, but if you have a look at the link (saskianum) you can see that this flower very similar to wentworthianum instead of bougain or violascens.


Comparison:


----------



## valenzino (Nov 5, 2011)

About comparison of those 2 photos.
First we have to say that photos can be tricky because we really cannot understand the size,the true colour and the angle in wich the photo is taken show us differet perspective.
Second,the plant itself is also very important.
The flowers in those photos are at first sight very similar but looking well are very different.
First,if you look the joint in the lip under the staminode...in saskianum is separated like in bouganvillieanum and violascens...in weth. is attached.
Second the angle in wich the petals open is quite different and not well visible in this photo due to perspective.
Third.The petals colouration is very different.In saskianum have the typical colour distribution of boug.../violascens...in wenth...is diffrent having solid violet tops that turns in dark brown(in saskianum/boug/violasens is always kind divided in upper e lower...)
The top of petals in wenth..is acute.
The shape of the lip is different but also here perspective is tricky...usualy saskianum have a fatter lip in proportion to the flower like violascens etc...
Finally,in this particular case,the wenth...staminode is deformed so cannot comment and the saskianumis a particularly dark clone(maybe due to how the photo is taken).
I can say they are from the same concept but different species.


----------

